# 4 Walmarts clearing shelves of food because it's "contaminated"



## Buttoni (Jun 2, 2020)

Yeah, and the Pope is Santa Clause. Any thoughts beyond mine here? My thinking: time to get to my BOL. Wouldn't it be ironic if the final move on the people happens (or at least starts) on July 4th? Sicko groups seem to be so into not-so-accidental numbers and important dates. Since the Dems know they can't win the WH in November (without an impossible level of cheating even for them, thanks to 2000 Mules and True the Vote efforts), anything they can do to actually PREVENT an election (Monkeypox, chaos in the streets, martial law) is the perfect solution. The clock is ticking and I do believe they are in panic mode over a major election defeat. Note, person in vid says all 4 Walmarts are doing this, so this is a major city (wish he had sad where). Keep an eye on YOUR Walmart and let us hear back on your area.









WALMART THROWING OUT FOOD


IN ORDER TO PARTNER WITH BOTH BRIGHTEON AND SECURELIFE CONSIDER -----CLICKING ON https://bit.ly/2ZN3MlP BEFORE SHOPPING THE BRIGHTEON STORE Start Your Day With A One Year Daily Audio Bible Reading With Commentary At https://oneyearbibleonline.com/daily-oyb/?version=50&startmmdd=0101...




www.brighteon.com


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

Any idea to which Walmarts?


----------



## Buttoni (Jun 2, 2020)

It's unfortunate he doesn't say where he is located. But I do find this worrisome. Four stores couldn't have lost power to cause spoilage all at one time, so how are 4 stores experiencing massive food contamination? Impossible IMO.

Edit: Well, if they had a city-wide outage from like a tornado or something, maybe 4 stores could lose power at one time long enough to spoil food, but the video maker and manager he spoke to would have known that. This appears to be different.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

I did a web search after posting my question.it appears to me, that's happening throughout the u.s.plus I had gone to do my primary shopping at least 5 months ago.the only meat they had out, wasn't much there.and it's what came in that night.makes me wonder.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

That happened at our Sam's club recently due to power outage from storm - all of the refrigerated/freezer sections were off limits like this vid from 2021






Without him giving evidence, I'm betting this is at 1 Walmart.


----------



## starsky (Dec 6, 2020)

this is becoming more common, food prices are sky rocketed 9-10 dollars for carton of 12 large eggs. The food is so expensive folks are no longer buyign extra at the stores. I spent 121 bucks on four bags of food two days ago. Keyfood is doing the same thing throwing old old product. I bought a pack of chips ahooy cookies was tasted rotten was so nasty i threw it away. Alot of these products are sitting on shipping in shipping containers on some ship for months, before it would be a few days at worst.


----------

